# Odd hair whorls/swirls



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

That's so weird. Ive never seen a horse with that many cowlicks before! very unique.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I love the duel swirl/cowlicks going on his face, how cute!


----------

